# Cycling



## Emergency Metaphysics (Mar 7, 2015)

So, I'm gearing up for cycling season. Any other fellow cycle fiends out there? If so, do you have any favorite workouts? Anything beneficial to EMS and how our bodies do the job?

M.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 7, 2015)

Im more of a mountain biker myself. One of the benefits of living in So CAL is the year round riding. I prefer downhill mountain biking, but I do ride up the trails I ride down otherwise whats the point. Cant wait for Big Bear (local ski resort in winter, bike park in summer) to open up for the spring/ summer.


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics (Mar 7, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Im more of a mountain biker myself. One of the benefits of living in So CAL is the year round riding. I prefer downhill mountain biking, but I do ride up the trails I ride down otherwise whats the point. Cant wait for Big Bear (local ski resort in winter, bike park in summer) to open up for the spring/ summer.



I really want to get into mountain biking this year. I'm hoping to put together enough cash for a 29-incher, but medic school likely will suck all my extra cash away.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 7, 2015)

I just want a nice hybrid...


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics (Mar 7, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> I just want a nice hybrid...


I started with one of those, but moved to a road bike. I love going fast and feeling like I'm flying. But I anticipate the riding and the subsequent core workout and leg workout and back workout I get on a long ride will have work-related benefits. Can you say, "Bariatric patient"? lol


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 7, 2015)

Emergency Metaphysics said:


> I really want to get into mountain biking this year. I'm hoping to put together enough cash for a 29-incher, but medic school likely will suck all my extra cash away.



Depending on what type of riding you're looking to do you might want to check a 27.5 thats what I'm currently rolling around on (Giant Stance) 29ers are nice and all but I love the nimbleness of a 27.5. Ask around and you find out right quick thats its very divided between 29ers and 27.5 both have pros and cons, all depends on the riding.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 7, 2015)

Ok so help me out here.  I am 6' tall.  About what size of bike am I looking for in a road bike and what size for a hybrid?  I really want to get into cycling just to be healthy.  A road bike would be good for where I live.  I'm now looking at craigslist for a cheep bike since I am very poor since I am in medic school.  What other things should I look for in a used bike?


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics (Mar 7, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> Ok so help me out here.  I am 6' tall.  About what size of bike am I looking for in a road bike and what size for a hybrid?  I really want to get into cycling just to be healthy.  A road bike would be good for where I live.  I'm now looking at craigslist for a cheep bike since I am very poor since I am in medic school.  What other things should I look for in a used bike?



There's no substitute for going into an honest-to-goodness bike shop that has a fitting service. I did it when I was having knee pain while riding. It was a fitting issue.

For a road bike, however, a general rule is you should be able to stand over the top bar and have at least an inch between the bar and your crotch. Also, when you sit in the saddle you should be able to get into the drops and have your elbows bent at a near 90-degree angle.

I'd recommend, also, that you do some research on bike fit and body size at bicycling.com. They have some really good tools for beginners.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 7, 2015)

Sounds like I have a spring break project!  I just feel bad going to a bike shop for their help just to go somewhere else to buy.


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics (Mar 7, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> Sounds like I have a spring break project!  I just feel bad going to a bike shop for their help just to go somewhere else to buy.



I worked in a bike shop for a summer, and I wasn't on commission. So, that should be something you look for in a bike shop. Also, you get what you paid for if you don't buy at a bike shop. Avoid big name shops like ****'s or Scheels as they tend to be way overpriced. Also, don't buy carbon fiber, at least not in my opinion. I have a Giant Defy that has a carbon fork and an aluminum frame and that's more than sturdy and nimble enough for my amateur skills.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 7, 2015)

Awhile ago I was looking at the Specialized's Sirrus bike.  I might revisit it.  Again it is more of a hybrid but we will see.  I just need to get off my ***.  And since I don't like running and the rowing machine is a love hate relationship.  I figured a bicycle would be good.  I always did like riding my bike to school when I was younger.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 7, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> Ok so help me out here.  I am 6' tall.  About what size of bike am I looking for in a road bike and what size for a hybrid?  I really want to get into cycling just to be healthy.  A road bike would be good for where I live.  I'm now looking at craigslist for a cheep bike since I am very poor since I am in medic school.  What other things should I look for in a used bike?



Im not sure how much a road bike or hybrid differs from a mountain bike, but I'm 6'1 and mine is a large. Before you buy go into a bike shop and they'll get your correct size.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 7, 2015)

I was an amateur competitive cyclist for several years, until a serious wreck and subsequent   shoulder injury sidelined me. It's been almost 10 years since I raced, but here's a few things that I think may be important. If you don't buy all carbon fiber, at least look at forks, stem and seat post. It greatly reduces vibration. I love riding older steel, but to each his own. A good fit is vital. Bike shops that do "FITkit" will size and adjust your bike for you (provided it's not grossly large or small). Even a few mm of slide on the seat or stem will make a huge difference. Clip pedals are a must, as are really good shoes. My sidi shoes are sitting there, patiently waiting for me me to put them on and get the bike back out. Maybe this year...


----------



## Ensihoitaja (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm in a bit of a gap in my cycling season. I race cyclocross in the fall and I haven't really gotten into road riding yet after being really sick most of the winter (don't get pneumonia).


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 7, 2015)

As far as workouts go, you can't beat sprint intervals. Yeah, they suck, but they build endurance, build your leg speed and are great cardio.  Hill repeats are also good way to build your endurance, and build your leg strength. My typical workout usually varied between sets of sprints and hill repeats alternated with longer endurance rides, which can also be taken as recovery. A longer ride, 20 miles or so, with light resistance on flats is a great recovery day ride. 

A lot of people aren't fans, but I believe that indoor cycling on a spinning bike, it's some of the best preseason training you can do. I've never been a fan of trainers or rollers, although I've used both. If you do take a spinning class, make sure you've got a bike with clip pedals and a heavy flywheel. The old Johnny G spinners are the best. You can buy one pretty cheap too. They make for great trainers in the garage on rainy or cold days. I also suggest NOT taking an aerobic cycling class. It'll just frustrate you. if you work at cycling program with the trainer, incorporate your sprints and high resistance hill climbs. After doing an off season of them in the garage, you'll be amazed at how much faster you are on the road.


----------



## Keith Roberts (May 3, 2015)

I'd really like to get in to cycling. Any advise before I get started?


----------



## Ensihoitaja (May 3, 2015)

Like *DEmedic *said, get a bike fit. It's amazing how much of a difference that makes. Other than that, just get out and ride!


----------



## Luno (Jun 19, 2015)

I ride a time trial bike, aluminum frame, carbon fork, but I have 4 sprint triathlons and a half marathon on my summer race schedule...


----------



## Jed Bishop (Jul 8, 2015)

IMHO: A few things to consider about getting into cycling:
1. Decide if it's a mix of social outings and/or a personal training thing for you.
2. Will you be a group/scheduled rider, event rider or a solo anytime rider
3. Do you need outside motivation or are you self-motivated.
4. Will you ride from home or transport somewhere.
5. Are you in for the LSD (Long Slow Distance Cardio) or more competitive/aggressive style of riding.
6. Are you ready to jump in for $$$ or just $$ to start. Resist $$$.
7. Consider a $200 wind trainer for that quick no-fuss 45 minute training regimen. (your easy training base) 
8. The wind trainer is also a good place to park your 1st $$ bike purchase. (same setup and seat, of course) 
9. Don't purchase the $$$ bike until you've considered most of the above.
10. In the long run, discipline, consistency and moderation are more important than anything else, except safety.
11. It takes time to answer all of the above, so have fun along the way.
12. Whatever I missed and you think of.
Jed


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 9, 2015)

Cycling is something I could definitely get interested in since I hate running but need more cardio in my life. 

I've never been a long distance type of person, always did short sprint type races in both track and swimming.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 9, 2015)

Mountain biking is really fun Robb. Its a killer workout for your legs and great cardio, plus if you're a adrenaline junkie like me riding down the mountain is even better (the payoff for riding up). Plus you're outdoors (away from the city) and you have almost no chance of getting hit by a car.


----------



## planetmike (Jul 11, 2015)

Of course, your chances of getting hit by a mountain or tree are a bit higher.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 11, 2015)

Yeah but I would rather fall on dirt than asphalt


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 12, 2015)

Been looking around at bikes, I need to start saving... Even with my Promotive account they're 2-5k.


----------



## Mantis Toboggan (Jul 13, 2015)

Kudos to all the newly invested cyclists!  If you're in the market for a new bike, I would strongly recommend (as others have) visiting your local bike shop—there, a professional can fit you to a bike that meets your expectations and is consistent with your goals.  Fitting is not just about determining frame size; there are many different  geometries to consider as well.  Try out plenty of different bikes first, then decide which one is right for you.

If you put in the miles and the sweat, you'll be surprised at how quickly your fitness will improve.  I became a committed cyclist and runner only about a year ago; now I'm training for a marathon in the fall and a half-ironman triathlon next year. Sometimes the biggest hurdle is just getting out the front door.  The road is inviting.  Best of luck!


----------

